# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Trọn bộ truyện thần đồng đất việt(Quá tuyệt, file .pdf)

## stevey

Nói đến thần đồng đất việt thì chắc ko ai còn lạ j` nữa đúng ko? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Nhưng mình cứ xin giới thiệu chút cho hấp dẫn, dưới đây là link down từ tập 1-94 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Còn mấy tập còn lại đợi anh em đọc xong mình làm tiếp. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

*Thần đồng đất Việt



*Truyện lấy bối cảnh là thời Hậu Lê, tuy nhiên những sự kiện xảy ra trong truyện không trùng lặp với những sự kiện xẩy trên thực tế. Nhưng hầu hết những sự kiện chính xảy ra trong Thần Đồng Đất Việt đều dựa trên những câu truyện, điển tích lịch sử có thật của Việt Nam.
Tác phẩm này kể lại những câu chuyện về cuộc đời của Lê Tí, một Trạng Nguyên của Đại Việt cùng với những người bạn thân của cậu là Sửu ẹo, Dần béo và Cả Mẹo. Sự ra đời của Trạng Tí cũng không bình thường. Kiếp trước cậu vốn là một bậc thần tiên có kiến thức uyên bác trên Thiên Đình, sau đó được đầu thai xuống trần gian để giúp đỡ Đại Việt. Mẹ của Tí là bà Hai hậu, sau khi đi cày về mệt mỏi đã ngồi lên một hòn đá để nghỉ ngơi và có mang và sau đó sinh ra cậu.
Từ nhỏ, Tí đã thể hiện mình là một người con hiếu thảo, ham học và có trí thông minh hơn người. Ngay cả Đồ Kiết, thầy dạy của cậu cũng phải ngạc nhiên về kiến thức của cậu. Ở làng Phan Thị, với khả năng hơn người, cậu cũng đã giúp mẹ, các bạn của mình và những người dân trong làng giải quyết nhiều vấn đề khó khăn. Vượt qua ba kì thi Hương, Hội, Đình một cách xuất sắc, cậu trở thành trạng nguyên nhỏ tuổi nhất của Đại Việt. Sau đó, cậu cũng được Đại Minh công nhận là Lưỡng Quốc Trạng Nguyên.
Tí cùng Sửu, Dần và Cả Mẹo cũng đã có công lớn trong việc phò trợ vua Lê chống lại sự xâm lược của Đại Minh và đối phó với các sứ thần mà Đại Minh cử sang. Trong triều đình, cậu là một vị quan thanh liêm chính trực nên được và được công chúa Phương Thìn yêu mến nhưng cũng vì thế mà cậu luôn bị Tể Tướng Tào Hống và những người trong gia đình là hai đứa con ông coi là cái gai trong mắt và tìm mọi cách để hạ nhục cậu, tuy nhiên trong phần lớn các câu chuyện cậu là người chiến thắng. Cũng nhờ tài trí vượt bậc, Trạng Tí được vua tin tưởng giao trọng trách đi sứ Bắc Quốc nhiều lần. Ở đó, Tí cũng gặp phải nhiều khó khăn do vua Bắc Quốc và Vương Thừa Tướng tạo ra nhằm ám hại cậu và làm tổn hại uy tín Đại Việt, thậm chí có lần suýt chút nữa thì thiệt mạng. Tuy đã ra làm quan nhưng đôi lúc cậu vẫn được vua cho phép về quê để chăm sóc mẹ và giúp đỡ dân làng. Và tất nhiên, tài trí và sự giúp đỡ nhiệt tình từ những người bạn tốt đã giúp cậu rất nhiều.

*Các nhân vật chính của bộ truyện đều là những người nhỏ tuổi:*

*Lê Tí:* Trạng nguyên nhỏ tuổi của Đại Việt. Cậu là một người có tài trí vượt bậc. Cậu là người đã từng làm cho triều đình bắc quốc phải tâm phục khẩu phục và cậu đã được Hoàng đế bắc quốc phong làm Lưỡng Quốc Trạng Nguyên. Cậu đã nhiều lần cứu Triều đình đại việt và Làng Phan Thị thoát khỏi nhiều tình huống nguy hiểm. Bên cạnh đó, cậu là một người con hiếu thảo, biết chăm lo cho gia đình.
*Sửu ẹo:* Bạn thân của Trạng Tí. Cô là con của Đồ Kiết, thầy dạy của Trạng Tí. Tuy là nữ nhi nhưng bên cạnh sự đảm đang, tháo vát cô cũng thể hiện mình là một người có chí hướng không kém các bậc nam nhi. Cô rất tức giận khi thấy Tí đi với 1 cô gái khác (công chúa Phương Thìn là một ví dụ)
*Dần béo:* Bạn thân của Trạng Tí. Mẹ cậu là một bà chủ quán ăn hám lợi tên là Tám Tiền, còn cha là Xã Bạc, một người đàn ông nát rượu. Cậu có thân hình to béo và rất ham ăn.
*Cả Mẹo:* Bạn thân của Trạng Tí. Cậu là con trai của Bá hộ Mão, một địa chủ giàu có trong làng và vợ thứ ba của ông. Tuy là con nhà giàu có nhưng cậu sống rất hòa đồng với mọi người trong làng nhưng đôi lúc vẫn tỏ ra khinh thường dân làng. Tính cách lẫn khuôn mặt cậu được di truyền từ người cha là Bá hộ Mão
*Ngoài ra, Thần đồng Đất Việt còn có một số nhân vật khác, cũng có tên lấy theo tên 12 con giáp:*

*Công chúa Phương Thìn:* Con gái của vua Đại Việt, rất được Vua cha cưng chiều nên nhõng nhẽo và đỏng đảnh. Cô bé cũng rất mến mộ Trạng Tí.
*Tiểu tị:* Một chú tiểu hiền lành, tuy vậy rất đễ bị ăn hiếp và được đám bạn bảo vệ.
*Ngọ "bà chằn":* Con của một lương y trong làng, rất giỏi về thuốc. Tuy vậy, Ngọ rất hung dữ.
*Mùi mập:* Một cô bé mập, rất dễ thương nhưng có nhiều tàn nhang trên mặt. Thần tượng của Mùi là Cả Mẹo.
*Công chúa Thiên Thân:* Con gái duy nhất của Hoàng đế Bắc Quốc. Tuy chỉ trạc tuổi Trạng Tí nhưng Thiên Thân được mệnh danh là "Thần đồng đất Bắc". Rất mến mộ Trạng Tí.
*Dậu "rách":* Cậu bé nghèo nhất làng Phan Thị. Cậu phải đi làm thuê để nuôi bà đang bị bệnh. Vì ốm yếu nên thường là tâm điểm trêu ghẹo của những cậu bé trong vùng. Tuy vậy, cậu học rất giỏi và chăm. Thường xuyên đối đáp với Trạng Tí. Trong tập 63, cậu được Nhà vua phong làm Quan Ngự Sử nhưng cậu đã từ chối
*Dương Bá Tuất:* Võ trạng nguyên của Đại Việt và đã có công lớn trong cuộc chiến với Bắc Quốc. Kiếp trước anh và Trạng Tí là bạn thân của nhau trên thiên đình.
*Thiên Hợi:* tiểu hoàng tử của Hoàng đế Bắc Quốc, em trai của Thiên Thân. Là một kẻ hiếu thắng. Cậu bé này không ưa nhóm bạn Trạng Tí.
Linh down truyện file .pdf. Ai chưa đọc hay thích sưu tầm thì down về mà vọc nha. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=1a9dedf1ad0d6c0891b20cc0d07ba4d2a3b13c65  fe283fe9

Còn nếu ai muốn đọc online thì cũng có link đây: http://comic.vuilen.com/viewbook.php?&order=desc&sort=timeupdate&bookid=7
Chúc anh em vui vẻ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
p/s: Pass giải nén là *www.hamvuiclub.net*[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lavendervip

Bạn vào comic.vuilen.com đọc online cũng được mà ở đó còn có nhiều truyện hay lắm.

----------


## manhvlance

Up tiếp đi bạn . Mình đọc xong rùi nè .....

----------


## alimama

cảm on bài viết của bạn nó sẻ giúp ích cho mình rất nhiều.

----------


## gaunhoiboom

> Nói đến thần đồng đất việt thì chắc ko ai còn lạ j` nữa đúng ko? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Nhưng mình cứ xin giới thiệu chút cho hấp dẫn, dưới đây là link down từ tập 1-94 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Còn mấy tập còn lại đợi anh em đọc xong mình làm tiếp. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> *Thần đồng đất Việt
> 
> 
> 
> *Truyện lấy bối cảnh là thời Hậu Lê, tuy nhiên những sự kiện xảy ra trong truyện không trùng lặp với những sự kiện xẩy trên thực tế. Nhưng hầu hết những sự kiện chính xảy ra trong Thần Đồng Đất Việt đều dựa trên những câu truyện, điển tích lịch sử có thật của Việt Nam.
> Tác phẩm này kể lại những câu chuyện về cuộc đời của Lê Tí, một Trạng Nguyên của Đại Việt cùng với những người bạn thân của cậu là Sửu ẹo, Dần béo và Cả Mẹo. Sự ra đời của Trạng Tí cũng không bình thường. Kiếp trước cậu vốn là một bậc thần tiên có kiến thức uyên bác trên Thiên Đình, sau đó được đầu thai xuống trần gian để giúp đỡ Đại Việt. Mẹ của Tí là bà Hai hậu, sau khi đi cày về mệt mỏi đã ngồi lên một hòn đá để nghỉ ngơi và có mang và sau đó sinh ra cậu.
> Từ nhỏ, Tí đã thể hiện mình là một người con hiếu thảo, ham học và có trí thông minh hơn người. Ngay cả Đồ Kiết, thầy dạy của cậu cũng phải ngạc nhiên về kiến thức của cậu. Ở làng Phan Thị, với khả năng hơn người, cậu cũng đã giúp mẹ, các bạn của mình và những người dân trong làng giải quyết nhiều vấn đề khó khăn. Vượt qua ba kì thi Hương, Hội, Đình một cách xuất sắc, cậu trở thành trạng nguyên nhỏ tuổi nhất của Đại Việt. Sau đó, cậu cũng được Đại Minh công nhận là Lưỡng Quốc Trạng Nguyên.
> ...


Sao không thấy link vậy ?Mọi người giải đáp hộ cái.Tôi không thấy llink

----------


## GemMylove

đại ca ơi,có thấy link donw đâu.chỉ dùm với

----------


## huylevans

> đại ca ơi,có thấy link donw đâu.chỉ dùm với


tặng bàn nè
*tặng mấy bộ truyện cho các chị gái đọc cả tết, haha:sorcerer: 

111 truyện thần đồng đất việt*
Tập 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?jjnt5komwjm
Tập 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?0vq3zomdvwm
Tập 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?ii2i4adykmw
Tập 4: http://www.mediafire.com/?okullmnvfzd
Tập 5: http://www.mediafire.com/?w2myzzznmkg
Tập 6: http://www.mediafire.com/?anymomi15zl
Tập 7: http://www.mediafire.com/?wmlwmyimviz
Tập 8: http://www.mediafire.com/?nywntondjte
Tập 9: http://www.mediafire.com/?yvdgjjnwzmn
Tập 10: http://www.mediafire.com/?zzyytmtzntz
Tập 11: http://www.mediafire.com/?3vdlr2yzoye
Tập 12: http://www.mediafire.com/?xidjm2d5l2m
Tập 13: http://www.mediafire.com/?m4ydnivmvyj
Tập 14: http://www.mediafire.com/?nwnkjyz2w0i
Tập 15: http://www.mediafire.com/?azyj2ftdml5
Tập 16: http://www.mediafire.com/?onjguznqz0t
Tập 17: http://www.mediafire.com/?jgmddzakyqu
Tập 18: http://www.mediafire.com/?wykngmly1j2
Tập 19: http://www.mediafire.com/?nixz4mxvynv
Tập 20: http://www.mediafire.com/?r511uza03dv
Tập 21 :http://www.mediafire.com/?ytzarihmnr2
Tập 22: http://www.mediafire.com/?ojjhwvwmnlz
Tập 23: http://www.mediafire.com/?ncvmtg0umtg
Tập 24: http://www.mediafire.com/?jmujonrdnot
Tập 25: http://www.mediafire.com/?jwdct2znimg
Tập 26: http://www.mediafire.com/?dmlz1yo1nkz
Tập 27: http://www.mediafire.com/?moxzmvd5zwz
Tập 28: http://www.mediafire.com/?2tumhzttte3
Tập 29: http://www.mediafire.com/?wi4mwmdawby
Tập 30: http://www.mediafire.com/?it1nhicl23b
Tập 31: http://www.mediafire.com/?2wz2n4onqdw
Tập 32: http://www.mediafire.com/?nmjzfm2nziq
Tập 33: http://www.mediafire.com/?mkuyqn2qznw
Tập 34: http://www.mediafire.com/?yyt4d4mzkjj
Tập 35: http://www.mediafire.com/?gj2jtnzgmmz
Tập 36: http://www.mediafire.com/?gyqt2x2bjzz
Tập 37: http://www.mediafire.com/?uyyaj1mimxv
Tập 38: http://www.mediafire.com/?gzy5g4mzjyq
Tập 39: http://www.mediafire.com/?jyyawdmznj1
Tập 40: http://www.mediafire.com/?zim3neqmiwm
Tập 41: http://www.mediafire.com/?tngnmzywymz
Tập 42: http://www.mediafire.com/?tyizd2dmozn
Tập 43: http://www.mediafire.com/?mmjunttyzzz
Tập 44: http://www.mediafire.com/?mimytzznzxd
Tập 45: http://www.mediafire.com/?izymizknmiz
Tập 46: http://www.mediafire.com/?wmmmngdmmmh
Tập 47: http://www.mediafire.com/?jk304fmkfmz
Tập 48: http://www.mediafire.com/?ydjztmjjwwm
Tập 49: http://www.mediafire.com/?lizzqqj2iom
Tập 50: http://www.mediafire.com/?znm2wmtxtmw
Tập 51: http://www.mediafire.com/?znm2wmtxtmw
Tập 52: http://www.mediafire.com/?znm2wmtxtmw
Tập 53: http://www.mediafire.com/?c0e2jymyjnz
Tập 54: http://www.mediafire.com/?ifhmmzmyzmd
Tập 55: http://www.mediafire.com/?ty1onymre2g
Tập 56: http://www.mediafire.com/?yyjdgz1uzzd
Tập 57: http://www.mediafire.com/?dmdtnluymzm
Tập 58: http://www.mediafire.com/?zyq4nkjhjmm
Tập 59: http://www.mediafire.com/?mlyozmkmfcj
Tập 60: http://www.mediafire.com/?wdujznq3iy3
Tập 61: http://www.mediafire.com/?tzjt23mdijo
Tập 62: http://www.mediafire.com/?u22jzkogxiu
Tập 63: http://www.mediafire.com/?jbjzz2yxtj3
Tập 64: http://www.mediafire.com/?my0zdwinbze
Tập 65: http://www.mediafire.com/?cm2nk2yiau2
Tập 66: http://www.mediafire.com/?mkjmzfvzrwm
Tập 67: http://www.mediafire.com/?mmmnjg2ynmd
Tập 68: http://www.mediafire.com/?mjwgmw2mnro
Tập 69: http://www.mediafire.com/?dxvcumeongn
Tập 70: http://www.mediafire.com/?zmmahct3mjb
Tập 71 http://www.mediafire.com/?kw4dtm5oudn
Tập 72 http://www.mediafire.com/?xyowinvy2mu
Tập 73 http://www.mediafire.com/?txmt2tzj2mh
Tập 74 http://www.mediafire.com/?amoqw0dinzn
Tập 75 http://www.mediafire.com/?tkntzzndlke
Tập 76 http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmjjtw14vc
Tập 77 http://www.mediafire.com/?zznymtozzjt
Tập 78 http://www.mediafire.com/?jm1eigmzyq2
Tập 79 http://www.mediafire.com/?vzdimzwytmd
Tập 80 http://www.mediafire.com/?nmjrmkmnzey
Tập 81 http://www.mediafire.com/?5nzxgy1qhdo
Tập 82 http://www.mediafire.com/?u4mlmkjnnjm
Tập 83 http://www.mediafire.com/?dgg2omovggz
Tập 84 http://www.mediafire.com/?yjfd1mnnoqg
Tập 85 http://www.mediafire.com/?ohamxzckj1i
Tập 86 http://www.mediafire.com/?ziv0hfgm55z
Tập 87 http://www.mediafire.com/?kvndbnnnnmx
Tập 88 http://www.mediafire.com/?nmyjuzlwdli
Tập 89 http://www.mediafire.com/?thzuh2bjzto
Tập 90 http://www.mediafire.com/?lnunmjnkyl3
Tập 91 http://www.mediafire.com/?myql3uiow54
Tập 92 http://www.mediafire.com/?4ztm0yjotmy
Tập 93 http://www.mediafire.com/?kmboryqlnrl
Tập 94 http://www.mediafire.com/?hvxwlntlmmi
Tập 95 http://www.mediafire.com/?1gmijdhyeyu
Tập 96 http://www.mediafire.com/?tgeuhzwtrf4
Tập 97 http://www.mediafire.com/?mrlzkngwold
Tập 98 http://www.mediafire.com/?tyz1u43um2i
Tập 99 http://www.mediafire.com/?cg0hw4zzdrr
Tập 100 http://www.mediafire.com/?fjnnym5nimd
Tập 101 http://www.mediafire.com/?tomimidjmzm
Tập 102 http://www.mediafire.com/?nm4kbnym4zi
Tập 103 http://www.mediafire.com/?jzxawznnyg5
Tập 104 http://www.mediafire.com/?mjmmmzj0eri
Tập 106 http://www.mediafire.com/?i1mxj5zalmy
Tập 107 http://www.mediafire.com/?uznmryegoid
Tập 108 http://www.mediafire.com/?dqzz1gweelw
Tập 109 http://www.mediafire.com/?mhz0wemh2xt
Tập 110 http://www.mediafire.com/?5yizwljdmzc
Tập 111 http://www.mediafire.com/?miygmytnz2m

Pass: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## bumchiu.lost

bạn ơi tiếp đi chứ,minh đọc xong rồi.cảm ơn nhé

----------


## sang8382

Đọc vậy mà ko mỏi mắt hả mấy bạn.hjhj.

----------


## jaybee

Hay thật, thanks nha, chưa đọc đã thấy hay rùi

----------


## pingmax

đọc online sướng hơn nhiều, down về rồi giải nén mắc công quá

----------


## crawlers1214

hay quá...tks bạn nhé..up tiếp đi bạn:wub:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

